# ADGA Bath Products Competition



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

The American Dairy Goat Association hosts a goat milk bath products competition each year for anyone who might be interested in showing their products against those of other soap and lotion makers. I'd like to invite those of you who have never done so (and those of you who are past competitors) to check out the information and entry forms on the ADGA Products website at http://www.americandairygoatproducts.org. Early entries will close on September 19, 2011. ADGA's Bath Care Products competition is a great way for you to showcase your products! If you have any questions, please let me know ([email protected]).

Caroline


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder. I didn't realize the entries close on 9/19. Have to get them in. 

Are you on the committee?


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes ma'am


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

tlcnubians said:


> Yes ma'am


Oh, good. I have some questions. I'll e-mail you later. Thanks, Caroline.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

So hey, everybody............who's entering?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I think I'm going to enter some soaps.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

It's a wonderful experience because you'll receive the judging sheets after the competition is over so you can see what the judges think about your products. I've found this to be quite useful.


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

I think I will enter!


----------

